
The Careful Design of Cave Story - dxu
https://www.soldierfromthesurface.com/games/cavestory/
======
dxu
Hi all, I'm starting a long-form game design analysis site to provide long-
form articles on the topic for others to read, while exploring what makes
great games so enjoyable.

I started with Cave Story because it was my introduction to indie games, and I
played it at a time where my computer was too slow to run anything else. The
game itself was made by a single person, and is incredibly well designed for a
passion project that was released as freeware. I think it's a great example of
the careful, intentional design in video games.

I'd love to hear any feedback, good or bad, on the content, on my writing,
what you'd like to see, or even just the site design in general.

~~~
alexleavitt
I really liked this article. It reminded me a lot about Tim Rogers' Earthbound
review, which is my all-time favorite game review article:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20080219052007/http://www.largep...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080219052007/http://www.largeprimenumbers.com/article.php?sid=mother2)

I think one easy improvement could be putting some headers throughout, so the
reader has a better sense of the outline, structure, and flow of your
argument. Personally, I'd also love to see more comparisons across games:
like, why does Cave Story matter in the context of the other games of its time
(or even games that have come before)?

~~~
dxu
You have no idea how much your comment means to me!! Thank you so much for
your kind words.

You bring up really great points! The first, regarding the use of headers, was
something that I did think of, but decided against. One problem I had with the
usage of headers was the fact that I felt it's too sharp of a context switch
while you read the article. While it does allow for newcomers to quickly
glance over the content, I felt that it would be better to prioritize the
reader that already took the time to read. I tried to make the concept to
concept flow as clean as possible. Instead of headers, I wanted to use the
images as a way to naturally delimit the content as you read, without breaking
your attention.

I'm definitely not sure that what I chose to do is the best way forward! This
is actually the first piece of writing I've really released or had anyone
other than myself read.

Regarding the second, it was definitely brought up to me it would be
interesting to bring more detailed comparisons into the mix! I did a little
bit of it with the mention of rogue likes and the Supergiant games. One thing
I'm still working on is balancing the content so that it doesn't detract too
much from the Cave Story - at the end of the day, the article was meant to be
a tribute to the hard work put into the game by its creator, and the amazing
qualities of video games.

This was very hastily typed up (I'm actually traveling at the moment), so
hopefully my intentions and logic behind the writing makes sense! I definitely
plan on thinking more about the points you've brought up to incorporate into
my writing in the future, so thank you SO MUCH for the honest feedback!

------
CM30
Wow, that was a pretty interesting article, and that's from someone who had no
interest in Cave Story before reading it.

Ths said, are you going to write any more articles any time soon? Because I
checked your site, and while I saw another one related to Super Meat Boy, it
seemed like those were the only two game design articles you'd written (or
articles on the site, period).

That's a shame really, since decent stuff about game design is pretty hard to
find online, especially given how some of the people whose sites I used to
follow have stopped writing recently.

So keep writing. Your work is more interesting than anything I've seen on a
mainstream gaming site in a while.

P.S. Also, if you're interested in reading more on game design, I'd suggest
looking up Critical Gaming and reading Daniel Johnson's book on Wario Land 4's
design. That's a pretty interesting read in itself.

~~~
dxu
That is the plan! This was the only article I've written so far - I decided to
launch it before amassing a number of articles. I'm currently working on one
for Super Meat Boy, but this is also a passion project - I'm an engineer by
trade, so unfortunately I'm unable to work on this full-time.

Thanks so much for the support! You really have no idea how much that means to
me... And awesome, I will definitely check those out - I've definitely been
looking for more reading as well. Thanks for the suggestions!

------
ykl
I wish there was more long-form writing like this in the gaming world (there's
occasionally some good long-form stuff on Polygon that is great, but not quite
like this). I haven't played Cave Story before, but after reading through
this, Cave Story is going on my list to play. :)

~~~
PetitPrince
You might be interested in this [1] break down of Battle Garegga or this one
[2] of Tetris the Grand Master (disclamer: I wrote this when I was still a
teenager; I plan to rewrite it someday)

[1] [http://battlegareg.ga/](http://battlegareg.ga/)

[2] [http://bsixcentdouze.free.fr/tc/tgm-
en/tgm.html](http://bsixcentdouze.free.fr/tc/tgm-en/tgm.html)

------
loudandskittish
I loved this game, but I have one major objection to the design, something
that afflicts even AAA titles; Getting the "good" ending pretty much requires
a walkthrough, since the actions the player must take to achieve it are so
arbitrary and counter-intuitive.

------
vhiremath4
Do Day of the Tentacle!

~~~
dxu
Definitely a classic. Maybe I'll revisit it with the remastered edition!

~~~
blablablame
they are doing a remastered edition????

~~~
thristian
It seems Lucasarts' new owners at Disney are more interested in licensing out
their old adventure games than Lucasarts ever was. Since "Grim Fandango
Remastered" did fairly well, they're also remastering Day Of The Tentacle:

[http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/watch_the_day_of_the...](http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/watch_the_day_of_the_tentacle_remastered_trailer/)

...and even Full Throttle:

[http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/announcing_full_thro...](http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/announcing_full_throttle_remastered/)

~~~
dxu
It's nice though, I think it's a great way of introducing a younger who might
only be familiar with heavily narrative driven games from Telltale to an
incredible generation of point and clicks.

For example, I'd known nothing about Full Throttle prior to this announcement,
:P

